# Fachabitur/Ausbildung - Eure Erfahrungen?



## Koyote (5. August 2014)

Moin Moin,
ich besuche derzeit ein technisches Gymnasium und komme nach den Sommerferien in die Q1, also 12. Klasse (G8) - ab dann zählt es fürs Abi. 
Als Leistungskurs habe ich derzeit technische Informatik. Da hatte ich jetzt programmieren in Java, Hardwaretechnik und Digitaltechnik.
In Deutsch war ich zwar der Beste im Jahrgang, es kommt aber leider kein Leistungskurs zustande. Aus diesem Grund werde ich nach den Ferien dann in den Leistungskurs Englisch besuchen.
Nun müsste ich ja eigentlich noch 2 Jahre machen und habe dann, wenn ich es schaffe, mein Abitur.
Mein Problem ist einfach, dass mich die Schule nervt ohne Ende. Programmieren in Java und Hardwaretechnik ist einfach nur ein Witz, ich habe jetzt in einem Jahr so wenig gelernt... Das ist echt traurig. Hatte bereits kleine Kenntnisse in VB.net und konnte damit das komplette Jahr ohne etwas zu lernen durchbringen. In einem Jahr wurde da grade mal Variablen, Schleifen, und einfache Zeichnungen durchgenommen. Hardwaretechnik ist noch schlimmer. Wir besprechen lediglich die Grundfunktionen von Bauteilen in Computern und wie diese Zusammenarbeiten. In Digitaltechnik befassen wir uns mit dem Binärsystem und Gattern. Das ist mir zwar neu, aber geht auch einfach von der Hand.
Von den anderen Fächern muss ich erst garnicht sprechen. Bei 90% frage ich mich, wofür ich das überhaupt brauche. Ich habe mich extra für eine Schule entschieden, die schon in Richtung Technik geht, aber trotzdem das allgemeine Abitur anstrebt. Nun denke ich halt, dass die zwei Jahre einfach Zeitverschwendung sind. Zumal das Abitur in Fächern wie Geschichte, Chemie usw. für mich schwierig wird. Klar, dieses Jahr war noch sehr einfach, vor allem im Bezug auf die Fächer, für die ich mich interessiere, aber Geschichte zählt dazu definitv nicht und gerade einfach wird das Abitur wohl kaum. Ich habe einfach keine Motivation mehr, etwas zu lernen, dass mich nicht interessiert. Der Deutsch-LK ist wegen nur 5 Anmeldungen nicht entstanden. Das macht das Abitur für mich dann noch schwerer, da mich diese komischen sozialen Bücher in Englisch auch nicht interessieren.

Wenn ich so bei ein paar Studenten sehe, wie es im Studium aussieht, habe ich auch keine Lust zu studieren. Ich will einfach endlich nur das lernen, was ich brauche, wofür ich mich interessiere und ich möchte auch endlich ein Resultat (Geld) sehen. Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich das Abitur mache und danach noch studiere, dann verdiene ich zwar vielleicht mehr, aber dafür muss ich ja wirklich ewig viele Jahre lernen und Klausuren schreiben.
Daher denke ich derzeit darüber nach ein Fachabitur zu machen und dann eine Ausbildung im Bereich Fachinformatik. Das ganze hört sich für mich sehr schön an: Schneller von der Schule weg und dann in der Ausbildung das lernen, was mich interessiert und auch Geld verdienen. Die Berufsschule wird wohl nicht so schlimm werden. Nun ist eben die Frage, ob das derzeit nur aufgrund meiner geistigen Einstellung so toll aussieht, oder ob es für mich wirklich die richtige Wahl ist. 

Wie würdet ihr die Situation von außen bewerten und hat vielleicht jemand von euch mit diesem Weg oder einem vergleichbaren Erfahrung? 

Btw wohne ich in Hessen.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.
Gruß Koyote


----------



## floelein (5. August 2014)

Hi,

ich für meinen Teil hatte in der Schule auch mal genau die gleiche Situation. War genervt von den ganzen Fächern die mir egal waren, habe dann halt die irgendwie durchgebracht und die die mich interessiert haben (Mathe , Physik) gerockt. Tatsächlich habe ich dann im Studium genau das gefunden was mich interessiert (Elektrotechnik). In deinem Fall wäre dann ein Informatikstudium (schätze ich) die Wahl. Ich kann ein Studium nur empfehlen (alleine die ganzen Erfahrungen und neuen Freunde möchte ich nicht missen). Ich denke jeder hat mal schlechte Phasen in denen man die Schule zum Teufel wünscht, jedoch würde ich bei so wichtigen Entscheidungen auf keinen Fall vorschnell entscheiden (Eltern und Freunde geben manchmal gut Tipps).


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (5. August 2014)

Koyote schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Mein Problem ist einfach, dass mich die Schule nervt ohne Ende. Programmieren in Java und Hardwaretechnik ist einfach nur ein Witz, ich habe jetzt in einem Jahr so wenig gelernt... Das ist echt traurig. Hatte bereits kleine Kenntnisse in VB.net und konnte damit das komplette Jahr ohne etwas zu lernen durchbringen. In einem Jahr wurde da grade mal Variablen, Schleifen, und einfache Zeichnungen durchgenommen. Hardwaretechnik ist noch schlimmer. Wir besprechen lediglich die Grundfunktionen von Bauteilen in Computern und wie diese Zusammenarbeiten. In Digitaltechnik befassen wir uns mit dem Binärsystem und Gattern. Das ist mir zwar neu, aber geht auch einfach von der Hand.



Du musst auch bedenken: Es ist eine Schule. Dort sind auch Leute, die noch nie programmiert haben oder was von Digitaltechnik gehört haben (Digitaltechnik kann übrigens auch noch etwas schwieriger werden). Und nochmal: Es ist eine Schule. kein Studium. In erster Linie holt man sich hier sein Abitur. 


> Von den anderen Fächern muss ich erst garnicht sprechen. Bei 90% frage ich mich, wofür ich das überhaupt brauche. Ich habe mich extra für eine Schule entschieden, die schon in Richtung Technik geht, aber trotzdem das allgemeine Abitur anstrebt. Nun denke ich halt, dass die zwei Jahre einfach Zeitverschwendung sind.


Du hast danach Abitur. Das ist keine Zeitverschwendung, es sei denn, du weißt jetzt schon ganz genau, dass du niemals etwas machen wirst, wozu man Abi benötigt. Ich kenne viele Leute, die so dachten wie du. Jetzt (so mit Anfang- mitte zwanzig) kommen diese auch ins grübeln, obs nicht doch vielleicht besser gewesen wäre, Abi zu machen.



> Zumal das Abitur in Fächern wie Geschichte, Chemie usw. für mich schwierig wird. Klar, dieses Jahr war noch sehr einfach, vor allem im Bezug auf die Fächer, für die ich mich interessiere, aber Geschichte zählt dazu definitv nicht und gerade einfach wird das Abitur wohl kaum.


Einfach ist im Leben das wenigste. Allerdings gehört das Abitur doch noch eher zu den einfacheren Sachen. Es ist genaugenommen schwerer, durch das Abi zu fallen als es zu bestehen (zumindest bhier in BaWü) 


> Ich habe einfach keine Motivation mehr, etwas zu lernen, dass mich nicht  interessiert. Der Deutsch-LK ist wegen nur 5 Anmeldungen nicht  entstanden. Das macht das Abitur für mich dann noch schwerer, da mich  diese komischen sozialen Bücher in Englisch auch nicht interessieren.


Das gehört auch zum Leben dazu. Sehe einfach dein Ziel, das Abitur. Dann überlege dir ob es für dich sinnvoll erscheint, sich irgendwie doch dazu zu motivieren.




> Wenn ich so bei ein paar Studenten sehe, wie es im Studium aussieht, habe ich auch keine Lust zu studieren. Ich will einfach endlich nur das lernen, was ich brauche, wofür ich mich interessiere und ich möchte auch endlich ein Resultat (Geld) sehen. Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich das Abitur mache und danach noch studiere, dann verdiene ich zwar vielleicht mehr, aber dafür muss ich ja wirklich ewig viele Jahre lernen und Klausuren schreiben.


Stichwort: Duales Studium (je nach bundesland ist das allerdings anders geregelt). Praxis-Erfahrung und Geld. Geht 3 Jahre lang, in denen man geld verdient und man hat danach einen job. Ansonsten: Herkömmliches Studium lohnt sich eigentlich auch noch (gerade im Bereich Informatik). Dort kann man eventuell eine FH anstreben (mehr Praxisbezug). An der Uni ist es teilweise wirklich so, dass man Dinge lernt, die man nie wieder benötigt (zumindest nicht, wen man in die Wirtschaft will)



> Daher denke ich derzeit darüber nach ein Fachabitur zu machen und dann eine Ausbildung im Bereich Fachinformatik. Das ganze hört sich für mich sehr schön an: Schneller von der Schule weg und dann in der Ausbildung das lernen, was mich interessiert und auch Geld verdienen. Die Berufsschule wird wohl nicht so schlimm werden. Nun ist eben die Frage, ob das derzeit nur aufgrund meiner geistigen Einstellung so toll aussieht, oder ob es für mich wirklich die richtige Wahl ist.


Auch nicht unbedingt eine schlechte Wahl. Musst du entscheiden, was dir eher liegt. Aber bedenke: mit dem Abitur steht dir alles offen. Fachabitur (bzw. Fachhochschulereife, weiß nicht in welchem Bundesland du bist?) schränkt dich eher ein. Ich würde dir empfehlen, einfach nochmal die zwei Jahre (oder hast du nur noch eins?) durchzuhalten. Danach kannst du entscheiden. Vor allem sind das noch eher lockere zwei Jahre. 

Danach kannst du dann immernoch entscheiden, was du machen möchtest. Dein Abi-Schnitt ist auch nicht mal so wichtig. Es gibt Unis, die haben auch auf Informatik kein NC. Bei FHs wirds etwas schwieriger, die haben teilweise hohe Zulassungsbeschränkungen. Ausbildung geht idR immer (kenne Leute mit 3,x Abi, die jetzt FiSi machen. Gerade bei Fachinformatiker Ausbildung macht das glaube ich schon etwas her, wenn man auf dem TG mit Informatik war. man hat da ja schonmal was von UML, Datenbanken, Netzwerken gehört).



> Wie würdet ihr die Situation von außen bewerten und hat vielleicht jemand von euch mit diesem Weg oder einem vergleichbaren Erfahrung?


mein Weg war folgender: Realschule (mittlere Reife), Technisches Gymnasium (Abitur), Uni (Informatik, 2 Semester), ab Oktober FH (Informatik)
Bei mir am TG wars ähnlich: programmieren eher langweilig, wenn mans schon kann. Digitaltechnik am Anfang leicht, dann ziemlich schwer. Restliche Fächer eben wie auf dem allgemeinbildenden Gymnasium. Aber auch hier nochmal: Es ist nur eine Schule und danach hast du das Abitur, das die viele Wege öffnet. Versuch dich also durchzubeißen


----------



## Goyoma (5. August 2014)

Ich stehe auch vor der Entscheidung: Abi oder Ausbildung? Habe mich für das Abi entschieden


----------



## Tischi89 (5. August 2014)

ich stand vor dieser entscheidung und habe mit viel alk und ablenkung (party, freundin) diese 2 jahre abitur durchgezogen
inzwischen bin ich heilfroh es gemacht zu haben und studiere.
Studium ist die schönste zeit meines Lebens und ich blühe auf!
Ich werde bald meinen Master of Science anfangen 
Mein rat: zieh es durch!


----------



## goern (5. August 2014)

Ich berichte dir mal von meinem bisherigen Lebensverlauf.
Ich komme ebenfalls aus Hessen und habe das normale Landesabitur abgeschlossen.
Mein erster Rat hier an dich wäre: Zieh es durch und mach das Abitur. Was du hast, das hast du.

Studieren stand für mich nicht fest, sah es so wie du ich wollte endlich ins Praktische, Geld verdienen, selbstständig leben.
Glücklicherweise wurde eine Azubistelle als Informatikkaufmann kurz vor Ende meiner Abiturprüfungen in der Zeitung ausgeschrieben worauf ich mich beworben habe. Und letztendlich habe ich diese auch bekommen.

Zu der Berufsschule. Die Berufszweige Informatikkaufmann, Informatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung und die Informatiker für Systemintegratoren wurden in einer einzigen Klasse "ausgebildet" Nach dem ersten Jahr der 3-jährigen Berufsschule bzw nach der Hälfte wurden lediglich die spezifischen Berufsinhalte separat unterrichtet, hieß für mich mit kaufmännischem Bereich Unterricht zu 2. Die anderen hatten den Schwerpunkt dann eher in der Netz- und Hardwaretechnik.

Die gemeinsamen Fächer stelle ich dir mal als einzelne Punkte auf.

Englisch: Da ich Englisch LK machte war dies total einfach. Es werden englische Hardwaretexte (Fachbegriffe usw) bearbeitet. War für niemandem ein großes Problem.

Deutsch: Ebenfalls einfach, hat man jedoch nur ein Jahr: Thema hier war unter anderem Mimik und Gestik.

Programmierung: Wird für dich mehr als einfach. Wir hatten die komplette Berufsschulzeit lang Java (Schleifen, Bedingungen, Quelltexte analysieren).

Netzwerktechnik: Fand ich sehr interessant: Subnetting, Firewall, Antennen, Protokolle, Netzwerktopologien usw.

Einfache IT Systeme: Ebenfalls interessant: Hier ging es wie du es jetzt schon lernst um den Aufbau von Hardware, wie funktioniert eine CPU,RAM. Was passiert beim Hochfahren eines Rechners,BIOS.
Da du einen technischen Weg einschlagen möchtest wirst du dann noch tiefer in die Materie eingelernt. So kam bei meinen Kameraden dann im Unterricht Themen wie USV dran (Berechnung passender Hardware usw).

Rechnungswesen, Buchhaltung, Marketing, Unternehmensstrukturen, Arbeitgeber Arbeitnehmer zusammengefasst:
Themen die anfangs trocken wirken mich aber sehr interessiert haben. Diese wirst du jedoch nicht allzu tief durchgehen.

Zusammengefasst kann ich nach jetzt 5 Jahren Berufserfahrung sagen. Ich bereue es nicht, nicht studiert zu haben.
Die Arbeit macht Spaß, das Geld stimmt ich bin zufrieden.

Vlt etwas Offtopic aber was ich vermisst habe während der Schulzeit sind einfach Dinge die man später im Leben benötigt.
Sei es wie man eine Steuererklärung verfasst, mal in den Versicherungsdschungel eingeführt wird usw. 
Das hätte keinen Abbruch getan aber naja


----------



## rammstein_72 (5. August 2014)

Also ich habe ein Abschluss als Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration. Es ist ein interessanter und echt gut bezahlter Beruf aber ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meine Fachhochschulreife und daran ein duales Studium zu machen. Man sollte so etwas aber nicht zu lange hinaus zögern denn sonst verliert man die Lust nochmal 4 Jahre die Schulbank zu drücken wehalb ich mich bereits informiere. Und wie die anderen schon sagten, was man hat, hat man und man hat nichts zu verlieren.


----------



## SimonG (5. August 2014)

Kurz zu mir:
Ich habe Abitur (G8) an einem sprachlich-sozialwissenschaftlichen Gymnasium in Bayern gemacht (stellt euch vor, das würde jetzt nicht eingebildet klingen - mit meinem Schnitt habe ich keinerlei Grund dazu ). Jetzt studiere in Informatik im zweiten Semester an der TU-Darmstadt.

Meine Meinung dazu:
Überlege dir das mit der Fachinformatik. Hast du dich informiert? Systemintegration oder Anwendungsentwicklung? Beim ersten machst du Administrator-Aufgaben. Computer "reparieren", Software einrichten, Updates einspielen. Mit Anwendungsentwicklung spielst du immer die zweite (oder dritte) Geige hinter Leuten, die zwar oft das gleiche machen wie du, aber studiert haben. Am Ende landest du wieder in der Verwaltung und erstellst Excel-Tabellen. Für mich wäre das der Horror. Darüber sprichst du aber vielleicht besser mit jemandem der da einen besseren Einblick hat als ich.

Du bringst sehr gute Voraussetzungen für ein Informatik-Studium mit. Mit Java Kenntnissen und etwas Vorahnung was bool'scher Logik und Gatter angeht hättest du einen wesentlich angenehmeren Start ins erste Semester als ich.
Trotzdem: Das Studium ist nicht leicht. Man muss motiviert sein, viel Zeit zu investieren und (sofern man nicht irgendwie an Geld kommt) mit wenig zufrieden sein. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es keinen Spaß machen kann.

Natürlich fragt man sich in der Schule oft wozu man den ganzen Kram macht. Aber das Abitur ist eben eine allgemeine Ausbildung und da sollte man von möglichst viel zumindest mal was gehört haben. Es soll ja auch dazu beitragen herauszufinden, was (nicht) zu einem passt. Was bei dir ja hervorragend funktioniert .

Solltest du dir sorgen machen, dass du das Abi nicht schaffst? Hör auf damit. Mit genug Vorbereitung ist das machbar. Überlege dir in welchen Fächern du wirklich Abi machen musst und welche davon "schlimm" sind.
Wenn deine Noten bisher in Ordnung waren, kannst du in der Oberstufe erstmal weiter machen wie bisher. Für die technischen Sachen musst du ja anscheinend relativ wenig Zeit aufbringen, da bleibt mehr übrig um deine Noten in Englisch/Geschichte und co zu optimieren - auch wenn es keinen Spaß macht.
Was das Englisch-Abitur angeht: Da geht es nicht darum wer die Bücher X,Y und Z gelesen hat, sondern um die Sprache Englisch und wie gut du sie beherrschst.
Was man in der Oberstufe in Englisch macht ist nur Beschäftigungstherapie. Grammatik kann man euch keine Neuheiten mehr beibringen, aber irgendwelche Themen müssen halt her um eure Sprachkenntnisse noch weiter zu verbessern und kleine Fehler auszumerzen. Das kann lästig werden oder je nach Lehrer und Konstellation von Mitschülern sogar zu amüsanten Situationen führen .

Ich weiß, dass der Wunsch Geld zu verdienen groß ist. Informiere dich gut bevor du Entscheidungen triffst welche Konsequenzen dich erwarten und welche Wege dir offen stehen und was das Richtige für dich ist.

Wenn du Fragen zum Informatik-Studium hast kann ich dir vermutlich weiterhelfen.


----------



## DrDii3t (5. August 2014)

So zu mir, ich bin jetzt frisch aus der 10. Klasse einer Realschule in NRW und hatte mich aber schon vor Jahren bei einem Praktikum entschlossen in die Richtung des Fachinformatiker im Bereich Anwendungsentwicklung zu gehen, dazu brauche ich jedoch ein Fachabi in dieser Richtung. Ich habe mich jetzt entschieden das auch zu machen und sehe es als "Mittel zum Zweck" an. 
Jetzt zu dir, wenn du nur noch 2 Jahre hast dann zieh die durch, weil wenn du jetzt das Fachabi anfängst, dann brauchst du auch noch 2 Jahre! Also tut es im Prinzip nichts zur Sache ob du dein Vollabi beendest oder das Fachabi neu anfängst, denn nach deinem Vollabi kannst du ja auch eine Ausbildung anfangen, du musst ja nicht studieren. 
Zumindestens dauert das Fachabi für Informationstechnik hier 2 Jahre :o

Ich an deiner Stelle würde es zu Ende bringen


----------



## rammstein_72 (5. August 2014)

DrDii3t

wozu brauchst du ein Fachabi? Die meisten Stellen bieten auch für Real manche sogar mit qualifizierten Hauptschulabschluss diese Stelle an. Später bei bestandener Berufsschule, kannst du deine Fachhochschulreife innerhalb von einem Jahr machen. Wenn jedoch dein Fachabi machst würde ich gleich eine Position höher anstreben und studieren. Angewandte Informatik zum Beispiel.


----------



## informatrixx (5. August 2014)

Bin leider ungefähr in der gleichen Situation,
bin mittlerweile 23, und kann aus Erfahrung sprechen 

Habe nur mittlere Reife, will auch endlich eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker-Systemintegration machen,
die Skills dazu habe ich definitiv, Bekannte und Freunde von mir können es bestätigen.
Habe mittlerweile schon mehr als über 100 Bewerbungsabsagen,
werde vermutlich auch wegen Schulnoten oder Abschluss diskriminiert, so mein Eindruck.

War auch mal in einem IT-Gymnasium in Baden-Württemberg,
wurde dort nebenbei mehr oder weniger ohne Abschluss "rausgeworfen", und von Lehrern gemobbt,
die genauen Details dazu will ich dazu jetzt nicht sagen.
Seit dem habe ich keinen Bock mehr auf staatliche Schulen,
will lieber eine Ausbildung machen.

Ging mir da genau so wie dir, ungefähr 90% was da versucht wird in den Kopf reinzupressen,
halte ich persönlich für Unsinn, zum Beispiel was ein Hendiadyoin ist, oder sonstiges.
Das weiß ich auch ohne Schule, ich habe glücklicherweise von der Natur einen Autismus geschenkt bekommen.

Das Ding ist halt, dass die Firmen meistens einem nach Schulnoten beurteilen,
und dann einem als faul oder dumm abstempeln, obwohl es meistens null stimmt.
Stattdessen wird dann halt eher einer mit Abitur oder besseren Noten genommen.
Die Folge dann meistens: Arbeitslosigkeit, Stigmatisierung, Klischee-Verbreitung.

Meine Meinung dazu:
Firmen sollen halt nicht so jammern, dass es Fachkräftemangel gibt
(aktuell ungefähr noch ca. insgesamt 140.000 freie Ausbildungsplätze gesucht werden),
sondern unabhängig jeden Bewerber mal Probearbeiten lassen, und dann über Übernahme entscheiden.

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute / drücke dir die Daumen , und dass es so klappt wie du es dir vorstellst


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (6. August 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> Ging mir da genau so wie dir, ungefähr 90% was da versucht wird in den Kopf reinzupressen,
> halte ich persönlich für Unsinn, zum Beispiel was ein Hendiadyoin ist, oder sonstiges.



Es gehört nunmal zur Schule dazu, dass man Dinge lernt, die man für unnötig errachtet. Die Schule ist eben noch allgemeinbildend. Man muss sich da eben durchbeißen, auch wenns einem nicht gefällt. Hingeschmissen bekommen nur die wenigsten was. Der Rest muss dafür auch mal etwas härter arbeiten.



> Das Ding ist halt, dass die Firmen meistens einem nach Schulnoten beurteilen,
> und dann einem als faul oder dumm abstempeln, obwohl es meistens null stimmt.


Schulnoten können schon einiges wiederspiegeln. Jemand der schlechte Noten hat, war möglicherweise nicht gut genug, hat sich nicht genügend angestrengt, oder war eben desinteressiert.
Ich will das jetzt mal Allgemein halten und von deinem Fall etwas abkehren, damit das nicht so klingt, als würde ich dir was unterstellen wollen 
- Wenn jemand nicht gut genug für die Schule war und die Abschluss-Noten eben dementsprechend schlecht sind, für den Ausbildungsplatz aber mindestens dieser Abschluss notwendig ist, dann kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass derjenige eben auch für die Ausbildung nicht genügend leisten kann.
- Sind die Noten schlecht, weil man sich nicht genügend angestrengt hat (im Sinne von: "kann ich sowieso" oder "brauch ich nie"), dann wird das in der Ausbildung möglicherweise auch so weiter gehen
- Sind die Note aufgrund Desinteresse schlecht, dann zeigt das dem potentiellen Arbeitgeber, dass man bei Dingen, die einen nicht interessieren vermutlich eher abschaltet oder aussteigt. Dann nimmt man doch lieber jemand, der sich möglicherweise auch für Dinge begeistern kann, die ihn nicht interessieren (muss ja nicht immer so sein, dass man in der Ausbildung/Beruf nur mit Themen zu tun hat, die einen auch interessieren).



> Stattdessen wird dann halt eher einer mit Abitur oder besseren Noten genommen.


Mehr als Noten und ein Bewerbungsgespräch/Anschreiben/Eignungstest hat ein Personaler nunmal meistens nicht um Bewerber zu beurteilen. Da nimmt man eben das bessere Gesamtpaket. Wenn jemand im Bewerbungsgespräch/Anschreiben/Eignungstest genauso gut war wie ein anderer Bewerber, aber der andere im Schnitt (oder wichtigen/passenden Fächern) nur geringfügig besser war, dann wird eben der genommen. Umgekehrt kanns natürlich auch passieren. Jemand der ein Abi mit 1.0 hat, dessen Soziale-Fertigkeiten aber etwas "eingeschränkt" sind, kanns auch schwer haben. Neben den Noten sind eben auch Soft-Skills, Auftreten, Anschreiben und eventuell Sympathie weitere Anforderungen, die man mitbringen kann/sollte oder an denen man weiter feilen kann.




> Firmen sollen halt nicht so jammern, dass es Fachkräftemangel gibt


Welcher Fachkräftemangel? 


> (aktuell ungefähr noch ca. insgesamt 140.000 freie Ausbildungsplätze gesucht werden),


Alle im Bereich Fachinformatiker?



> sondern unabhängig jeden Bewerber mal Probearbeiten lassen, und dann über Übernahme entscheiden.


"Probearbeiten" kann man in Form von Praktika. Mit einem Praktikum kann man auch gut sein Interesse ausloten.


Um mal wieder aufs eigentliche Thema zu kommen: Wie schon von mir und anderen erwähnt: Weitermachen! Mit dem Abi hat man erstmal alle Möglichkeiten, die man auf dieser Stufe haben kann. Ob du dann eine Ausbildung machst oder studierst (Dual/FH/Uni) oder nach einer Ausbildung studierst, ist dann dir überlassen. Mit Fachhochschulreife kann man zwar auch studieren, aber eben nur an FHs (und die haben gerade auch nen ziemlichen Ansturm an Leuten mit Abitur). Vor allem aber hast du mit dem Abitur den höchsten schulischen Bildungsabschluss der möglich ist. In Zeiten, in denen immer mehr Leute Abitur machen, kann das schon was bringen. Irgendwann bewirbst du dich auf einen Ausbildungsplatz und dann sind da mehrheitlich Leute mit Abitur. Könnte schwer werden mit Fachhochschulreife. Vor allem im IT-Bereich. Da könntest du, wie ich schon erwähnte, eben wunderbar die "informationtechnisches Gymnasium-Karte" ausspielen. 
Auch weißt du noch nicht, was in 5-10 Jahren sein wird. Vielleicht ändern sich deine Ansichten und du möchtest plötzlich studieren? Vielleicht sogar an einer Uni? Dann brauchst du Abi (nachholen ist dann ziemlich schwierig/kompliziert/mit relativ viel Aufwand verbunden)

Um das Fachabi zu erhalten wirst du wohl auf eine andere Schulart wechseln. Wie viele Jahre wären das dann nochmal Schule? 2?

Ein paar andere Möglichkeiten: Warum überhaupt noch Fachabi? Du hast wohl die mittlere Reife? Fachinformatiker kann man auch mit mittlerer Reife machen(ich vermute allerdings, das die Konkurrenz von Abiturienten und Fachbiturienten recht hoch ist. War zumindest bei mir nach der mittleren Reife, als ich spaßeshalber ein paar Bewerbungen versendet habe, so). Wenn du also jetzt schon einen Ausbildungsplatz bekommen würdest, wärst du sofort von der Schule weg und hättest (etwas) Geld. In BaWü kann man nach einer Ausbildung mit dem einjährigen Berufskolleg die Fachhochschulreife erlangen. Vielleicht ist das bei dir auch möglich?
Oder: in BaWü ist es imo auch möglich, dass man die Fachhochschulreife erhält, wenn man 2 Jahre auf einem beruflichen Gymnasium war und danach eine Ausbildung abschließt. Vielleicht ist das auch in deinem Bundesland möglich?


----------



## informatrixx (6. August 2014)

Ich kann es verstehen, dass die Schule nervt,


> Bei 90% frage ich mich, wofür ich das überhaupt brauche


(dem schließe ich mich an).

Dazu muss man aber auch ein paar Hintergrundinfos haben, wie es abläuft:
Das aktuelle deutsche Schulsystem:
stammt noch teils aus Grundsätzen der Preußenzeit (ca. Jahr 1900).

Damals war es nötig, Menschen in kurzer Zeit zur "Allgemeinbildung" zu füttern,
um sie schnell "leistungsstark" zu machen, die Zeiten sind aber heute vorbei.

Leider werden die Grundsätze noch heute angewendet,
die heute völlig veraltert sind:
zum Beispiel durch "G8-Gymnasium", und anderem.
Schüler sollen eine Vorgabe erfüllen,
aber sollten eigentlich in ihren Potenzialentfaltungen gefördert werden,
so auch Kritiken eines Gehirnforschers "Gerald Hüther", und auch "Richard David Precht"
(sollte man sich mal ansehen).

Dem stimme ich zu:

Ein Mensch lernt sein Leben lang dazu, in jeder Sekunde.
Seien es neue Bekanntschaften, oder Erfahrungen.
Am besten lernt man ohne Zeitdruck,
wie es in Schulen aber geschieht (nächste Woche Matheklausur, lernt dafür).

Jeder Mensch kann etwas.
Das ist unabhängig von erzwungenen Leistungszielen (Noten oder Schulabschlüssen).

Die Firmen sollten es mal raffen,
dass Schulnoten nicht unbedingt immer aussagekräftig sind, wäre zumindest mal ein Anfang.



> (aktuell ungefähr noch ca. insgesamt 140.000 freie Ausbildungsplätze gesucht werden)


natürlich nicht ausschließlich im Fachinformatiker-Bereich,
aber es ist mMn ein generelles "Problem" bei Ausbildungsplätzen, für das es endlich mal einer Lösung bedarf


----------



## Koyote (6. August 2014)

Guten Abend,
vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Hab mir nochmal paar Gedanken darüber gemacht und das allgemeine Abitur zumindest zu versuchen scheint ja wohl doch weitaus vernünftiger zu sein. Dementsprechend versuche ich es einfach und ob ich dann studiere oder nicht, kann ich ja erst dann entscheiden.

Vielen dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (6. August 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> Damals war es nötig, Menschen in kurzer Zeit zur "Allgemeinbildung" zu füttern,
> um sie schnell "leistungsstark" zu machen, die Zeiten sind aber heute vorbei.


Ist das heute etwa nicht mehr nötig? Ist das in anderen Ländern großartig anders? Warum sollten die Zeiten heute vorbei sein? Wegen dem Internet/Wikipedia? Was sollte man in der Schule sonst machen, außer Allgemeinbildung zu vermitteln? Man kann nicht schon anfangen 6 jährige auf etwas zu spezialisieren. Die Schule vermittelt einem einen allgemeinen Einblick, damit man sich eventuell zu recht finden kann (wie soll man denn auch jemals erfahren, was einem gefallen könnte, wenn man nichts davon weiß?) Auch diese angeblich so sinnlosen Fächer wie Geschichte, Religion/Ethik, Gemeinschaftskunde und Erdkunde haben ihren Sinn.  Es gehört nunmal dazu, dass man einen gewissen Grundwissensschatz hat. Auch vermittelt die Schule einem mehr, als nur "unnützes" Wissen. Zum Beispiel: wie man richtig lernt (man findet über die Jahre seinen eigenen Lerntyp heraus), Organisation und Zeitmanagement, soziale Kontakte.



> Leider werden die Grundsätze noch heute angewendet,
> die heute völlig veraltert sind:


hat sich doch auch bewährt.


> zum Beispiel durch "G8-Gymnasium", und anderem.


Das G8 finde ich auch nicht unbedingt optimal, aber es ist jetzt nicht so schlimm, wie es immer dargestellt wird. Ich zum Beispiel hatte den Weg Realschule, danach Tg. Also 13 Jahre Schule und fand das ziemlich locker (das Verbindungsjahr, also die 11. Klasse hätte man sich sogar sparen können).
Vor ein paar Wochen war ich auf der Abi-Entlassung eines allgemeinbildenden Gymnasiums (also G8) und siehe da: jeder, der die 12. Klasse erreicht hatte, hatte auch das Abi geschafft. Der Schnitt war ziemlich gut und es gab viele 1.x und sogar eine 1.0. Also schaffen das ja doch Leute, oder? Und wenn ich mir so anschaue, wie viele Leute in den letzten Jahren mit dem Abitur die Schule verlassen...
Wenn man mal mit Leuten spricht, die vor 30-40 Jahre ihr Abitur abgelegt haben, dann hört sich das deutlich härter an als heute: Arbeiten wurden selten bis gar nicht angekündigt, sondern geschrieben wie der Lehrer Lust hatte. Heute betteln die Schüler um eine Verschiebung des Termins, wegen irgendwelchen Belanglosigkeiten (WM, schönes Wetter, in der selben Woche noch eine Arbeit). 

Außerdem ist man ja nicht aufs G8 gezwungen. Mittlere Reife und dann ein berufliches Gymnasium. Da hat man zumindest in Baden-Würrtemberg immernoch 13 Jahre Schule




> Am besten lernt man ohne Zeitdruck,


Ok. jetzt komme ich und sage: "ich lerne nur mit Zeitdruck". So, und nun? jeder Mensch ist unterschiedlich. manche können sich aber an Gegebenheiten besser anpassen als andere.



> wie es in Schulen aber geschieht (nächste Woche Matheklausur, lernt dafür).


Was wäre denn sonst die Alternative? Sowas wie: "hey, bis zum Ende des Jahres müsst ihr diese 5 Mathearbeiten erledigt haben. Ist mir egal wann ihr das macht". Worauf läuft das dann hinaus? Die Mehrheit schiebts vor sich hin, weil "hat ja noch Zeit". Am Ende hat man dann wieder Zeitdruck.



> Jeder Mensch kann etwas.
> Das ist unabhängig von erzwungenen Leistungszielen (Noten oder Schulabschlüssen).


Richtig. Aber manche Menschen können eben nicht das, was eine Firma gerade sucht. Gäbes es keine Beschränkung durch Noten/Abschlüsse würden die Firmen vermutlich in einer Flut an Bewerbungen ertrinken und dann jeden erstmal in ein Bewerbungsgespräch einladen oder ein Praktikum anbieten. Nur um dann doch zu bemerken, dass 90% der Bewerber nicht passten- Das ist praktisch nicht umsetzbar. Also nimmt man eben Noten/Abschlüsse zur Filterung der Bewerber. 



> Die Firmen sollten es mal raffen,
> dass Schulnoten nicht unbedingt immer aussagekräftig sind, wäre zumindest mal ein Anfang.


Filterung, siehe oben. Andererseits befinde ich mich gerade in einer ähnlichen Situation: Bin von einer Uni auf eine FH gewechselt. FH-Absolventen werden ja, trotz angeblich gleichwertigem Abschluss, nicht immer genommen. Da wird dann vielleicht der Uni-Absolvent eher genommen. Moniere ich das? Nein, denn es war meine bewusste Entscheidung auf der Uni abzubrechen. Die angesprochene "Problematik" ist mir auch klar. Und noch eine Parallele zu dem vom TE angesprochen Problem: Auf der Uni gefiel mir (unter anderem) die Vermittlung des Stoffes und der Stoff ansich selbst nicht (ziemlich viel Theorie, von der man, wenn man sowieso weiß, dass man in die Wirtschaft will, nichtmal alles benötigt). Kritisiere ich jetzt Universitäten? Nein, denn es gibt Alternativen. Bin ich zu blöd für eine Uni? Nein, ich denke nicht. Mir persönlich liegt die Uni einfach nicht. Das heißt aber nicht, dass das konzept "Universität" veraltet oder unbrauchbar ist. Es heißt auch nicht, dass jeder auf der Uni die gleiche Meinung wie ich hat. 

man könnte natürlich auch in meinem Fall so argumentieren, wie die Merheit hier im Thread bezüglich des Falles des TEs: Auf jeden Fall weitermachen und den höchst möglichen Abschluss erlangen (also in meinem Fall eben Uni-Master oder sogar Doktor). Die Geschichte Uni <-> FH ist allerdings eine andere als Abitur <->Fachabi. Zwischen Uni und FH klafft erstmal nicht so eine Lücke. zudem ist das Abitur ein eher elementarer Bestandteil. Ob man jetzt auf der FH maximal nur einen Master-Abschluss erlangen kann und auf den Doktor verzichten muss, sägt man sich weitaus weniger von der Fahnenstange ab, als wenn man auf sein Abitur verzichtet (damit sägt man sich nämlich auch gleich die Möglichkeit eine Uni zu besuchen ab und machts sichs eventuelle bei der Bewerbung schwerer)




> aber es ist mMn ein generelles "Problem" bei Ausbildungsplätzen, für das es endlich mal einer Lösung bedarf


Was für ein Problem und wofür dann eine Lösung?


----------



## DrDii3t (6. August 2014)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> DrDii3t
> 
> wozu brauchst du ein Fachabi? Die meisten Stellen bieten auch für Real manche sogar mit qualifizierten Hauptschulabschluss diese Stelle an. Später bei bestandener Berufsschule, kannst du deine Fachhochschulreife innerhalb von einem Jahr machen. Wenn jedoch dein Fachabi machst würde ich gleich eine Position höher anstreben und studieren. Angewandte Informatik zum Beispiel.



ja theoretisch ist die Stelle kein Problem ohne Fachabi, aber nicht bei mir in der Umgebung -.- heul


----------



## informatrixx (7. August 2014)

Holzkopf Joe schrieb:


> Was für ein Problem und wofür dann eine Lösung?



Problem sehe ich bei Selektionsverfahren in Firmen, gilt für Arbeitsplätze und Ausbildungsplätze.

Es sollten Eignungstests gemacht werden, unabhängig von Schulnoten.
Auf Basis davon entscheiden, ob der Bewerber genommen wird oder nicht,
manche Firmen machen es sogar schon.

5 bis 10% Schüler je nach Region verlassen die Schule ohne Abschluss,
die meisten werden Hartz 4 Empfänger.

Wenn man sie frühzeitig in ihren Potenzialen coachen würde, ihnen Chancengleichheit wiederfahren läße,
schon im Kindergarten da fördern würde wo sie stehen,
dann müsste man sich um Verteilungsgerechtigkeit,
nämlich um den Steuerausgleich Hartz 4 zu bezahlen keine Sorge mehr machen.

Mit anderen Worten:
Hartz 4 ist eigentlich so etwas,
wie eine Entschädigung für eine nicht gewährte Chancengleichheit,
und das kann sich eine Gesellschaft auf Dauer nicht leisten.


----------



## Deeron (7. August 2014)

Ich mag auch mal meinen lebenslauf kurz zusammenfassen:
97-02 Grundschule
02-09 Gymnasium (LK Deutsch, wirtschaft + Recht, Abschluss 2,x) in Thüringen, G8
07-09 Nebenjob als Aufbauhelfer in der Stadthalle
08 Zusage für Ausbildungsstelle im Frankfurt
09-13 Ausbildung und einjährige übernahme als Fachkraft für Veranstaltungstechnik
13 Ein Monat Arbeitslos und 3 Monate Was anderes gemacht
Seit Oktober 2013 In einer neuen Firma und dort seit Dezember Teamleiter/Crewchief

Mein Rat:
Nimm was du bekommen kannst und mach das beste daraus. In der Theorie bräuchte ich auch kein Abi für meinen Job... Aber ich bin auch nicht umsonst mit 23 Teamleiter und in Besitz eines Unbefristeten Vertrages zu einem guten Gehalt.

Mach ne Woche richtigen Urlaub. Bekomme den Kopf frei und finde raus, wie du dir selber deine Zukunft vorstellst und wie du da am besten hin kommst. Arbeite dann genau darauf hin. 
Und wenn die Zeiten mal schwerer oder auch langweiliger werden.... Es kann immer noch schlimmer werden . 
Sehr gut sind auch Freunde, die die selben Ziele haben. Dabei sollte aber Konkurrentverhalten vermieden werden.


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (7. August 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> Es sollten Eignungstests gemacht werden, unabhängig von Schulnoten.
> Auf Basis davon entscheiden, ob der Bewerber genommen wird oder nicht,
> manche Firmen machen es sogar schon.



Das Problem habe ich in Ansätzen schon in meinem vorigen Beitrag beschrieben: Ist kein bestimmter Abschluss angegeben, kommt eine Flut an Bewerbungen rein, von denen die ein oder andere vielleicht sogar (Abschlussunabhängig) passen mag, aber sich auch viele Bewerbungen von Leuten, die einfach gar nicht passen. Ich bezeichne die Abschlusshürde mal etwas überspitzt als "Spamfilter".



> 5 bis 10% Schüler je nach Region verlassen die Schule ohne Abschluss,
> die meisten werden Hartz 4 Empfänger.


Für 5-10% soll man also das ganze System umschmeißen und die Firmen sollen sich mehr Aufwand machen? Die Frage ist auch, warum haben die 5-10% keinen Abschluss? Die anderen 90-95% schaffens doch auch. Auch ist nicht klar wie viele "versteckte Talente" unter diesen 5-10% sind. Da ist es für Firmen einfacher, sich die "Talente" aus den übrigen 90-95% zu suchen. Da gibts schließlich auch genügend. Kling vielleicht hart, ist aber nunmal so und war auch schon immer so.
Allerdings ist man selbst ohne Abschluss nicht gleich verloren. War man auf der Realschule bis Klasse 9, dann hat man (afaik nach ein paar Prüfungen) den Hauptschulabschluss. War man auf dem Gymnasium hat man nach der 10. Klasse (evlt auch nach ein paar extra Prüfungen?) die mittlere Reife. So gesehen hat schonmal ein großteil so oder so irgendein Abschluss. Bleibt nur noch die Hauptschule. naja, wenn man da kein Abschluss hat, sollte man die Gründe bei der Person suchen (und ich persönlich glaube in so einem Fall dann auch nicht mehr an irgendwelche versteckten und nie geförderten Fähigkeiten in der Person). Aber selbst dann ist noch nicht Schluss (gibt ja noch das Berufsvorbereitungsjahr usw.)



> Wenn man sie frühzeitig in ihren Potenzialen coachen würde, ihnen Chancengleichheit wiederfahren läße,
> schon im Kindergarten da fördern würde wo sie stehen,
> dann müsste man sich um Verteilungsgerechtigkeit,
> nämlich um den Steuerausgleich Hartz 4 zu bezahlen keine Sorge mehr machen.


Wie findet man das Potenzial von jemanden, der gerade erst im Kleinkindesalter steckt heraus? Menschen entwickeln sich im Laufe ihres Lebens und verändern sich ebenso. Es gibt Menschen, die können früh irgendwelche Dinge ganz gut, andere brauchen länger dafür. Man kann im Kindergarten nicht sagen: "Der da wird mal Informatiker, der hier wird Mechatroniker und der da wird Müllmann". ich bin auch ziemlich froh dafür, dass das nicht so gemacht wird, sonst würde ich jetzt wohl nicht studieren...

"Chancengleichheit" ist in Deutschland eigentlich recht gut geregelt. In BaWü darf seit letztem (?) Jahr jeder aufs Gymnasium. Früher musste nach der Grundschule erstmal die entsprechende Empfehlung erreicht werden. Auch ist es jedem freigestellt nach der mittleren Reife das Abitur zu machen oder vielleicht auch "nur" die Fachhochschulreife (die geht afaik mit mittlerer Reife, egal welche Noten. Da ist dann glaube ich Konkurrenzkampf direkt zwischen den Bewerbern), oder nach dem Hauptschulabschluss die mittlere Reife (und danach Abitur)...
Man darf hier nur nicht "Chancengleichheit" mit "keine Beschränkung durch Noten" verwechseln. Die beruflichen Gymnasien haben jetzt schon einen ziemlichen Andrang. Die Einstiegshürden sind eigentlich relativ niedrig. Die Folge ist, dass jetzt schon Leute einfach mitgezogen werden, die vielleicht nicht unbedingt die "Hochschulreife" haben (außer natürlich auf dem Papier) 
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wo du die Chancengleichheit verletzt siehst? 



> Hartz 4 ist eigentlich so etwas,
> wie eine Entschädigung für eine nicht gewährte Chancengleichheit,


na immerhin gibts ne Entschädigung  (scnr)


----------



## informatrixx (7. August 2014)

Kann dem Themenersteller auch nur stark raten, zu versuchen was geht (Abitur).

Es wird immer leider so weiter gehen, solange es das System gibt,
der mit höheren Abschlüssen / besseren Noten kommt weiter,
andere bleiben links liegen / werden für dumm verkauft so wie ich,
haben es schwerer.


----------

